# factory edge



## jfrench (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody have any tips on getting a factory looking edge on a cut side of the tile.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

jfrench said:


> Anybody have any tips on getting a factory looking edge on a cut side of the tile.


if the tile is solid porcelin you could grind and polish it. Red or whit body tile and you are out of luck.


----------



## jfrench (Apr 9, 2009)

*Tile*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

> if the tile is solid porcelin you could grind and polish it


So long as it's unglazed.


----------



## So Cal Chando (Jul 21, 2009)

hit it real quick with 80 grit..


----------

